
Persuasion versus Populism - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/153480921421/persuasion-versus-populism
======
woofyman
How about the movie where trump wants to bring back torture and war crimes and
vows to imprison his political enemy and global warming is a Chinese hoax?

~~~
meira
Doesn't currently Administration use torture, commit war crimes and behead
polítical enemies?

